# El Hierro energy plan (dedicated to Hepa)



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is an article about El Hierro island's energy plan which I believe Hepa mentioned recently

El Hierro, an island in the wind | Environment | Guardian Weekly


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes that is the one, all ongoing at the moment, the pumps valves and generators arrived recently and are on the jetty, awaiting fitting.

The Government here wish to make the island completely petroleum free. I suppose the next step will be the introduction of electric powered vehicles for Ayuntamiento vehicles, but that is in the future.

We are looking forward to the arrival of the Windmills and I am trying to convince the engineers to fill the upper lake with fish, perhaps the introduction of a few carp one dark night.

Just one point, regarding the article, El Hierro does not mean Island of Fire, if translated it means The Iron, however it is thought the name originated prior to the Spanish invasion, from the then Bimbache population, little is now known of the ancient language, so the meaning is a lost in the mists of time,

Hepa


----------

